# Pretty cool tip...



## plouffe (Dec 28, 2003)

**THE CLOCKWORK ORANGE EFFECT** 


Basically I take a song, and play it over different crazy ass videos.. People crushing some heavy ass weights, big football hits, etc. Then I watch the shit 1 - 2 times a day. And when you hear the song you go nuts. It's sweet. Currently its...


Phil Collins - In the air tonight

Get's me so pumped up. Just decided I'd share my little piece of information.

*WARNING: DON'T PLAY THE MUSIC OVER GORY MURDER SCENES. MAY GET DANDEROUS!


----------



## plouffe (Dec 28, 2003)

Anyone use, or like this idea?


----------



## tjwes (Dec 28, 2003)

Uhmmm,No! LOL


----------



## plouffe (Dec 28, 2003)

It works pussy!


----------



## plouffe (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## tjwes (Dec 28, 2003)

Well you did ask,sonny.


----------



## plouffe (Dec 28, 2003)

Yeah your right.. and your big...


----------



## tjwes (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks!!


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 29, 2003)

haha

i like the willie beamen track (any given sunday ost - my name is willie), i put it in my ride and visulize the vid of him flexing and all the football hits, same with DMX - My Niggaz and LL Cool J's - Shut Em DOWN!

also 2Pac's 'Ambitionz as a Ridah' coz Tyson used to come out to the ring with it on

all of them get me fired up in a similar sorta way to what you said

peace


----------



## derekisdman (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by young d *_
> haha
> 
> i like the willie beamen track (any given sunday ost - my name is willie), i put it in my ride and visulize the vid of him flexing and all the football hits, same with DMX - My Niggaz and LL Cool J's - Shut Em DOWN!
> ...



Shouldn't the Clockwork Orange affect actually make you not pumped up and go crazy?  Look what happened to Alex from the movie.


----------



## NBaldwin (Dec 29, 2003)

phil collins  b


----------



## plouffe (Dec 29, 2003)

hell yeah phil collins... It was origanlly played over my highlight film from last seeing and see me and all my boy's really clean some fuckkers up gets me pump... so i always imagine me busting through that "o" line and just pounding the quarterback.

* i play linebacker *


----------



## NBaldwin (Dec 29, 2003)

Maybe you should pay more attention in English class 



j/k


----------



## plouffe (Dec 29, 2003)

E/C/A.. makes me jittery so i can't type... sorry NBaldwin..and i cant spell for shit also. So that could be it, either way


----------



## ajustana (Dec 29, 2003)

Who wants to bet that this guy is in High School?


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 29, 2003)

Think of the essential concept behind the technique, and how it's applicable to just about every aspect of our existence.

Hints: inputs, symbols, perception, relations, and output. Do emotions just "happen." If not, can we actively control our emotional response to cues, providing that we create the personal value in the cues?

This is also why magical symbols do not possess any inherent property/value, and cannot. Rather, you create the value, and thus your desired personal response.

However, you shouldn't just aim for any response, or just a 'violent' reaction. It should be guided and controlled with visualization.


----------



## Trump (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> Anyone use, or like this idea?




yes, in fact I started using it last summer to great effect. Nice to hear other people have discovered it as well.


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ajustana *_
> Who wants to bet that this guy is in High School?



Who wants to bet that, regardless of his presentation, most people will not see the value, and the applications of the essential concept.

And they are legion. Understanding the concept, at its roots---not just on the surface---is the key to everything human.


----------



## NBaldwin (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> E/C/A.. makes me jittery so i can't type... sorry NBaldwin..and i cant spell for shit also. So that could be it, either way


 


 


Nathan


----------



## plouffe (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Trump *_
> yes, in fact I started using it last summer to great effect. Nice to hear other people have discovered it as well.




Thankyou for not being a dick about the idea...


----------



## Mex (Dec 30, 2003)

Phil freakin' Collins? You've got to be kidding.


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 30, 2003)

Phil Collins? Phil Collins is a fag. You work out to gay guys?


----------



## plouffe (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by titans1854 *_
> Phil Collins? Phil Collins is a fag. You work out to gay guys?



No, If you read the post you'd know, asshole.


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 30, 2003)

damn, don't all crazy. i'm just speaking the truth.


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 31, 2003)

Get off of the thread if you have nothing worthwhile to offer---which apparently you don't.

More posts along those lines, and they will be deleted. Do it again, and you're banned.

Now sit down, shut the fuck up, and learn.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 31, 2003)

This is refered to as "psyching" yourself up, ancient technique really.  All warriors did it, do it.  Take the Zulu, they would take herbs that got them into a trance like state, dance around, chant until they were in a furious mode and then reek havoc on there enemies.  You can hypnotize yourself as Dante has mentioned in other words.  Hypnotizing isn't actually the way it's popularly depicted though it's more of a concentrated thought process similar to meditation.

By the way, before games I used to do a set of squats and bench while watching a highlight tape of LT destroying QB's with "Bulls On Parade" blaring in the gym.


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 31, 2003)

And it goes far beyond merely psyching yourself up, although I know that isn't what you meant.

Establishing triggers and values in various objects is the key to all human emotions/responses, as well as----undoing them.


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 31, 2003)

I also wish to emphasize the importance of establishing an actual, discernable thought process by which any situation can be readily modified, and adapted, by expeditiously established triggers.

Hence the importance of filters and channels, as they lend themselves to adaptability. Most people are scratching only the surface with hypnosis and 'psyching' themselves up.

Everything, and anyone----any emotion, any perception, any circumstance---is a source of energy and possible reprogramming. That's why I mentioned to look at the essential nature of the concept, not just one of the many applications.


----------



## plouffe (Dec 31, 2003)

I thought we posted in english on this forum?? lol jp man, yeah that's a good way to put it.


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 31, 2003)

Waz up dawg!

Word.

Yo.

Peace out.


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 31, 2003)

what happened to freedom of speech? i didn't even really say anything that bad. he called me an asshole. in my mind, that is worse than asking if he worked out to gay music. because it's his thread he can say whatever he wants? and look at your own post. you told me to "shut the fuck up" or something to that effect. i would ban you.


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 31, 2003)

Dear Reading Rainbow,

"Freedom of speech," doesn't mean you get to say whatever you want, wherever you want. If so were the case, I should be able to sit in your bedroom----for as long as I want----while I point out all of your deficiencies, which I'm quite certain are many.

If you don't have anything intelligent to add, don't waste your time, or ours. This thread provides great information---if you look deeply enough---and the choice of music is irrelevant.


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> Dear Reading Rainbow,
> 
> "Freedom of speech," doesn't mean you get to say whatever you want, wherever you want.



it's not like i called plouffe gay. i call call phil collins gay. how is that bad? there were also a few other people that showed their dislike of phil collins. why didn't you tell them to "shut up the fuck up"? i got no problem with you dante but i just don't see what the big deal is.


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 31, 2003)

Because it was a pointless comment, and one that was sure to result in a petty trade of words (e.g. him calling you an asshole).

I don't like to see intelligent discussions run off the tracks, as this thread has a great deal of potential; I have other thoughts that I'll share as the weeks go on along the lines of this topic.

Anyone who attacks the music itself, on this thread, has totally missed the value of the concept. Think of odd sexual fetishes. You can program yourself to get an erection looking at a tree.

Would you want to? Probably, and hopefully not, but if you think about the nature of our mind, and how to establish symbols/triggers, you will learn how to master yourself---and how to unfetter yourself from unconsciously established chains.

No object---whether we speak of symbols, music, people, whatever---has an inherent objective value. It is subjectively--and in many cases---subconsciously established. It is for that latter reason that we should learn to reprogram ourselves in accordance to our will, not blindly by exposure.

"Information overload," comes to mind. So many emotions, so many facts, but what to do with it? In most cases, our mind organizes it, but not necessarily for our betterment.


----------



## Yanick (Dec 31, 2003)

Dante,

i find this topic very interesting and for some reason i am not surprised in the least that you have so much information about this subject.  So when are you going to write up an article in M&M about this?  Maybe you could write up an article for Ironmag about this stuff.  Oh hell i just want you to go into much more detail...as i know that this is just the very tip of the iceberg.


----------



## tjwes (Dec 31, 2003)

I understand the concept of the thread, but I would also like to add that motivation must also come from within, and goal setting and visualization, should help you to create motivation . A song you like for example, can psyche you up, but if you got no batteries in you CD player what do you do quit training?I`m being quite facetious, but I think goal setting and positive thinking are more of a motivator ,in my case anyway.I also beleive in reaffirming your goals on a daily basis as wel as giving yourself pep talks,inside your own head of course.Whatever works for us is really all that matters anyway ,I guess.


----------



## Marble (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm really glad you guys can relate to this subject, you guys are sweet.


----------



## Marble (Dec 31, 2003)

oops ^ that was from me, Plouffe - I'm on my buddys computer


----------



## gr81 (Dec 31, 2003)

I think that alot of people do things that are somewhat similar, maybe not this exact situation is the concensus but when something we encounter (in this case music) is first introduced to us via our short term memory and obviously we do not store everything we come across, right. Often times we associate things like songs with the way we were feeling at that moment we heard it, or where we were, or something along those lines so there is a way for us to encode  it and transfer it into our long term memory. There are songs that probably all of us have that at sometime or another associate with a feeling we had, subconciously or conciously, and it can evoke those feelings. we all do it, maybe not all of us get pumped from phil collins but you know, everyone is different.


----------



## Dante B. (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by tjwes *_
> I understand the concept of the thread, but I would also like to add that motivation must also come from within, and goal setting and visualization, should help you to create motivation . A song you like for example, can psyche you up, but if you got no batteries in you CD player what do you do quit training?I`m being quite facetious, but I think goal setting and positive thinking are more of a motivator ,in my case anyway.I also beleive in reaffirming your goals on a daily basis as wel as giving yourself pep talks,inside your own head of course.Whatever works for us is really all that matters anyway ,I guess.



Did I not, at least implicitly, explain this?

Positive thinking is a meaningless concept. "Positive thinking," without an active, adaptable thought process, is also what prevents people from achieving their full potential. Of course, as you said in certain words, an active thought process that's without an active drive, accomplishes nothing.

That's assuming that a person's goal isn't to be a potentially more efficient puppet dancing on the strings.



> Often times we associate things like songs with the way we were feeling at that moment we heard it, or where we were, or something along those lines so there is a way for us to encode it and transfer it into our long term memory.
> 
> [snip]



This goes well beyond short and long term memory.

Yanick:

Eventually, I will. Too many people discuss such matters as this, without a coherent, broad-sighted perspective. I'm attempting to tie different fields together into one consistent and adaptable philosophy.


----------



## Trump (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> I also wish to emphasize the importance of establishing an actual, discernable thought process by which any situation can be readily modified, and adapted, by expeditiously established triggers.
> 
> Hence the importance of filters and channels, as they lend themselves to adaptability. Most people are scratching only the surface with hypnosis and 'psyching' themselves up.
> ...





This is well put.

In laymans terms, establishing yourself in 'the zone'


----------



## Dante B. (Jan 2, 2004)

Yes, a zone, a trance. People fail to realize that life itself is one hypnotic state. The only choice is what zone to enter, and knowing when to leave it. And for many people, they haven't chosen their state of awareness on any level, in which case they will never see or sever the strings that they're dancing on.

Here's a relevant thread, for anyone who can see how everything we're discussing here relates to our existence in general---on every level, in every conceivable way.

I also wish to add that anyone who uses NLP---Neuro Linguistic Programming---in the hopes of being able to pick up women, has sorely missed the point. Actually, anyone who uses such systems of mental programming/reprogramming in an attempt to control anyone has totally deprived themselves of the essence.

Consequently, those are always the same wretches still lusting after salvation, often addicted to drugs, and just about anything else which serves no purpose but to blind them (by the very nature of the addiction, not by the object itself).

Incidentally, I also take great pleasure in destroying those people, and will certainly model my system in such a manner that their destruction is ensured.


----------



## Trump (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey Dante, you have piqued my interest into learning more advanced methods of NLP. Any helpful links off the top of your head?


----------



## Mex (Jan 3, 2004)

> I also wish to add that anyone who uses NLP---Neuro Linguistic Programming---in the hopes of being able to pick up women, has sorely missed the point.





> Hey Dante, you have piqued my interest into learning more advanced methods of NLP. Any helpful links off the top of your head?



fastseduction.com seems pretty helpful...

I kid, I kid!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> Yes, a zone, a trance. People fail to realize that life itself is one hypnotic state. The only choice is what zone to enter, and knowing when to leave it. And for many people, they haven't chosen their state of awareness on any level, in which case they will never see or sever the strings that they're dancing on.
> 
> Here's a relevant thread, for anyone who can see how everything we're discussing here relates to our existence in general---on every level, in every conceivable way.
> ...



DANTE....Whed did you become a Moderator here?  I must have been sleeping if it's been awhile.


----------



## plouffe (Jan 4, 2004)

Yeah -- He's pretty educated eh?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 4, 2004)

Yes I have to give him that. He is a wealth of knowledge but he doesn't know how to smile.  Nobody is perfect.


----------



## Dante B. (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Trump *_
> Hey Dante, you have piqued my interest into learning more advanced methods of NLP. Any helpful links off the top of your head?


 
Off the top of my head, no. You may wish to check out the official NLP site, and see if they have a links page. Or perhaps Google.

Honestly, however, the more I read into or learn about any of this, I see more and more how most people refuse to think for themselves, which is shown through their inability to piece together the various concepts into a coherent whole.

Compartmentalization, it is. Take the concepts, think them through, see how they are related, or distorted, and see what you come up with.

The same goes for philosophy, and just about everything else.

Firestorm:

Several week ago. As for my smile, I accept charitable donations. Of your women, that is. Please help out the socially challenged, the forgotten citizens.

Plouffe:

I judge intelligence by how less willing a person is to listen to me.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 4, 2004)

hahahaha  good post Dante.  Your so damn dry man. I love it.  I can picture you typing all that with that straight shooting facial expression of yours.  Your an A+ in my book man.


----------



## once was fat (Jan 4, 2004)

I can relate to this topic very well.  Like tonight I was on the tread mill and I was listening to my mp3 player and the song closer from nin came on.  Although I wasnt watching a video, i was only listening to the music.  I put the tread mill up a couple speeds to a very fast sprint.  I locked myself in a zone.  I couldnt feel anything or see anything as I starred at my eyes in the mirror and everything was black.  I got chills down my spine as I was running.  I didnt even remeber to breath.  Its like my body went to a diffrent place and breathing or getting tired didnt exsist.  Before I new it 1 mile had passed as the song finished.  When I came back from wherever I was I was not breathing hard or even tired.  Sweat poring down with a big smile.  Now that was cool.  Oh and when I came back I had a very angry look on my face while starring at the mirror.  I guess you could call this mind over matter with hypnosis.  The crazy thing is I can do this almost  every time I workout.  

It would be nice to have some responses on what I do and where I go.


----------



## Dante B. (Jan 4, 2004)

When I have a good workout, I too slip into a trance. I don't even use music, and I channel the nonsense that's bleeding out of the gym speakers.

Eventually, the music and the voices disappear and I get lost inside of my head and my body. It's also why I prefer to train alone.

If I've had a good workout, with the proper mental preparation, I leave the gym in a near-hynotic state. I'll drive around for an hour or two (I lift late at night) and get lost in the city lights. My best thinking is done during this time; everything comes to me, everything connects, everything flows.

I also use this time to essentially rewire my brain and my perceptions, tucking away various thoughts and images for future purposes. When I'm in the right state of mind, reality is a grand acid trip. 

And, you don't need acid---or other drugs---in order to induce altered perception. What good will drugs do you unless you learn to master your mind without them? Granted, drugs can help you to learn, and understand, the nature of your mind. But as we all know, few people use them for that purpose.

Try meditating to violent death metal music, learning how to channel it into a peaceful vision instead. Take it further, do it on coke, or something similar (enough caffeine and ephedrine will do).

That's what people do not understand about meditation. It's not a matter of achieving "nothingness," rather, it's a matter of learning how to shift perception. And what's the point of learning how to relax in a peaceful environment, when life is war? Especially when that war can be mastered, and channeled, into a new conscious active state of being.


----------



## Dante B. (Jan 4, 2004)

Also think about how few people are effective, or efficient in catastrophes. Think about how the military trains our men and women to function in violent and challenging conditions.

It's emotional, and those emotions can be mastered, through exposure and visuals.

Consider the martial artists who utilize Adrenaline Stress Response Conditioning.

What purpose does it serve, on a concept-based level?

How can this be used for other ends?

What are people missing in terms of how they view meditation?

All of this is tied together.


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 5, 2004)

Sounds like you know your stuff. I also workout with no music and preferably no partner but they are helpful on bench press. Partners get you out of a training state of mind. Whenever I workout with my partner were always joking around between sets and it seems to effect my training. When I get a good workout I'm usually by myself and I think about what I need to do to better myself, like be a better football player for instance.


----------



## tjwes (Jan 5, 2004)

A good motivated training partner can be worth his weoght in gold.I train alone presently but in the past I`ve had some great partners who were totally as motivated as I was.This can only make for a serious training session.


----------



## tjwes (Jan 5, 2004)

Dante,is your advocating the use of cocaine serious or what? If so, I don`t think it`s a real sound peice of advice.


----------



## Dante B. (Jan 5, 2004)

I think that you really missed my point.

Why don't you---or people in general----look at the root concept, instead of the surface. That's happened several times already in this thread, and it's incredibly boring.

Did I mention Adernaline Stress Response Conditioning?

Guess why. Look at the concept, and see what you can do with it, and see what examples, and connections----that you don't necessarily have to make, but rather show----come to mind, by the very nature of the concept itself.


----------



## Dante B. (Jan 5, 2004)

BTW:

It's not as if I told everyone that they should buy a Cannibal Corpse CD, either, for their meditation rituals---although I have done this before; their Tomb of the Mutilated is still awesome, even today, especially if you're trying to relax, or rather, learning to relax in less than peaceful environments. 

It's the nature of the concept that allows a person to apply it through many branches.


----------



## aztecwolf (Jan 5, 2004)

I would replace phil collins with some "Iron man" by black sabbath, nothing gets you pumped up like the sound of metal clacking then hearing "I AM IRONMAN" with some heavy guitars after it.  also i find that metallica can kick your ass in gear too, just pump up songs like ride the lightning or master of puppets and you are set to go.


----------



## Dante B. (Jan 6, 2004)

Hell, go for Divinyls' I Touch Myself.

However, do not listen to this song while watching Animal Planet, as I did. Needless to say, it came with terribly unforeseen consequences.


----------



## Dante B. (Jan 6, 2004)

If you're really interested in observing an utterly fascinating human experience, I highly suggest that you attend one of those multi-level marketing "business" meetings (where they try to "recruit" you).

I'm quite serious, as well. It's free, unless you're suckered into it. Look at the faces of the people around you, observe their movements, observe their responses, especially to the emotions of the other people in the room.

What's really interesting is who these people are. Many of them aren't what you'd assume; that is, low-lifes or people who are down and out.

Watch them slip into a trance. See how life in general is like this on many levels---not so you can control others. Rather, so you can control yourself, and learn how to be "selectively oblivious," when it suits you, instead of unconsciously manipulated, when the choice isn't yours.

I've also come up with a plan, the ultimate mind-fuck for these people. Next time I'm approached by one of these dimwits, I'm going to gladly accept their invitation to sit in on one of their "business meetings." Then I'm going to go all-out with psychological warfare.

I'm going to drag Jodi down there with me, as well, for it's no fun when you're the only one in on the joke.


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 6, 2004)

I agree that a good training partner is a very good thing to have, but my partner doesn't motivate me at all. He just their to spot me and talk between sets.


----------



## tjwes (Jan 6, 2004)

Dump him ,you`d probably be better off with someone new or by yourself.The last thin g I need in the gym is somone talking to me when I`m training.Go for yourself dude,unless he get`s serious.


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 6, 2004)

he doesn't seem to be serious but he's one of the buffest guys at my high school.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 7, 2004)

This motivates me...

http://www.platooncommander.com/media/taliban bodies.wmv

Click and crank up computer's sound!


----------



## DoubleJoy (Sep 30, 2005)

It can help to put a voice in your head thats saying/yelling at you exactly what you need to lift those weights!


----------



## GFR (Sep 30, 2005)

plouffe said:
			
		

> **THE CLOCKWORK ORANGE EFFECT**
> 
> 
> Basically I take a song, and play it over different crazy ass videos.. People crushing some heavy ass weights, big football hits, etc. Then I watch the shit 1 - 2 times a day. And when you hear the song you go nuts. It's sweet. Currently its...
> ...



Please seek help


----------



## jasone (Sep 30, 2005)

Iron Maiden, Megadeth, Pantera, Motorhead, and Metallica are out there and he chooses Phil Collins to get the blood pumping?


----------



## 99hawkins (Oct 1, 2005)

Plouffe

Do you tackle like a moist limp pussy? I hope you take them down like Ray Lewis!


----------

